# Our new single - What do you think?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Just finished mixing our new single. I think it turned out pretty good. Give it a "spin" and let me know what you think. 

http://soundcloud.com/ramonahq/dirty-little-secret


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My iPad wants some kind of app to play it. I will check that out tomorrow when I hook up the puter


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I get a page saying the link doesn't work.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My iPad wants some kind of app to play it. I will check that out tomorrow when I hook up the puter


There is an app for Soundcloud, it may default to that if/when you're mobile. Computer will work though. 




Mark P said:


> I get a page saying the link doesn't work.


My bad. Typo in the dark. Link fixed.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Very catchy...cool vocals...short at 2:18 but a cool song with a catchy melody... Nice work guys!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another gem.

Very radio friendly, in a good way. 8)


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with sulphur. I can see this getting air play in a variety of markets, good work


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's got all the hooks in the right place.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. If anyone would like an MP3 shoot me your email in a PM and I'll forward you one.


----------

